

Search Engine where content opens on the page. Javascript? - somagrand
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFR2MRonucI

======
pedalpete
If somagrand is asking a question of if this is using javascript, I'd say yes.

Looks like an iframe with some animation.

It seems quite usable for images and video, not so sure about text though as
you're squeezing content into a frame which is potentially smaller than
anticipated.

